# Are they sick?



## g35rider04 (Nov 20, 2005)

hey guys i have a German Ram that stays at the top of the water lots and is getting skinny. He still eats a little but i think something is wrong.

I also have a Rainbow Shark and an Albino Rainbow Shark That sit in one spot on the bottom for awhile then swim around with alot of energy. Is that normal with these guys? They look healthy.

Decon


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Change extra water when the fish look stressed. Does the ram look sunken bellied, concave where he used to be round? That could mean a parasite.


----------



## g35rider04 (Nov 20, 2005)

Yes his stomach is.
Do you have any suggestions on what i can do?
i changed 40% this morning.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

What is the nitrate levels of your water? German rams are super sensitive to water conditions. If your nitrates are getting above 10.0, that could cause a problem, especially if that is paired with ph above 7.0. When I first got rams, they displayed the same symptoms (hanging out at the top when they are normally bottom fish). I now do 30% water changes twice a week and they are super healthy.


----------



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

If it is internal parasites, I reccomend Ultra Cure PX from gel tek. It's a little tricky because the fish actually have to eat the medication (I ended up holding each fish underwater, and putting the little dropper in their mouth so they'd swallow the medication), but it works wonders. My two koi and goldfish all had an internal parasite outbreak, and this medication fixed them up with no trouble. Got it at my LFS for about $7 (4oz bottle).


----------



## g35rider04 (Nov 20, 2005)

My nitrate level is ok, but the ph is 7.6. I have ph-down and ph-up, but someone told me its crap. Do you guys recommend anything for ph levels?
Also my Rainbow Shark keeps scratching himself on the gravel. Is this a problem? If so what can i do?

Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

That pH is a little high for rams, but if its stable and they are breeding, leave it alone. Once you start buffering, you need to watch pH and hardness carefully. Seachem acid regulator is good stuff, but its phosphate, so plant keepers beware. Peatmoss in the fiter is the usual "natural' method. pH up and down will change your pH quickly, but that is shocking to the fish, and they do nothing to keep the pH stable.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Watch the shark carefully, scratching is sometimes the first sign of ich or other external disease.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

From what I've read, rainbow sharks can be pretty aggressive. I'm sure they rule the bottom level. My ram likes to hang out near the bottom, as I'm sure most of them do. It could be that the sharks are picking on the ram. Maybe that's why its staying near the top.

The pH is a little high also. I would keep an eye on it if you are buffering it, like mentioned above. pH swings could kill your ram if they are drastic.

What size tank are these guys in? And what other fish are in the tank?

As long as you see him eat...I wouldn't be too worried. If he stops eating, try some live or frozen bloodworms. That will tempt him to keep eating. In the meantime, watch the pH and the sharks.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The other way to lower pH and hardness is to use some RO or rainwater in your waterchanges.


----------



## g35rider04 (Nov 20, 2005)

He isn't eating much but i will try and get some bloodworms and see if it helps.

The tank is 65 gallons
1 powder blue gourami,2 dwarf gouramis
4 rams
2 tiger barbs
2 rosy barbs
1 rainbow shark
1 albino rainbow shark
1 ballon belly molly 
2 minature plecos
2 indian flasher barbs


----------

